# T-Online setzt auf Voice-Over-IP



## Kalle59 (2 März 2005)

Interessant vor allen Dingen der letzte Absatz

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56968

Zum Thema passend

http://www.zdnet.de/news/messen/cebit2005/tkomm/0,39029192,39130837,00.htm



Grüsse Kalle


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 März 2005)

Ich wuerde mal vermuten, dass der Rueckkauf von T-Online durch die Telekom und der Einstieg von T-Online in den VoIP Markt nicht unabhaengige  Entwicklungen sind... Welcher grosse Provider will nicht bei VoIP mitverdienen? Welcher Bereich koennte das Kerngeschaeft der Telekom innerhalb weniger Jahre extrem schrumpfen lassen...  
TSCN


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

So ganz die supergroße Begeisterung ist das wohl nicht , sondern der Zwang, um nicht hintenrunterzufallen
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,344438,00.html


> Die Telekom-Perspektive: Wer nicht will, der muss
> 
> Zu den Aufnahmekandidaten gehört auch bald die Telekom-Tochter T-Online, die auf der Cebit ihr lang erwartetes Angebot für Internet-Telefonie vorstellen wird. Für die Telekom ist VoIP eine heikle Sache, denn die Technik bedroht ihr klassisches, auf dem Verkauf von Minuten beruhendes Telefongeschäft.
> 
> Das erklärt vielleicht auch den zögerlichen Einstieg: Zunächst wird es nur eine reine Software-Lösung von T-Online geben, bei der die Kunden nur am Computer über Headsets miteinander sprechen können. Voice-over-IP mit normalen Telefongeräten, wie es die Konkurrenz schon lange im Programm hat, soll erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt möglich sein.


Dazu paßt auch dieser Bericht vom Handelsblatt:
Handelsblatt


> Festnetzgeschäft der Telekom rückläufig


----------

